# Monarch model kits...



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Did they not release enough? I notice the Ghost is $80 on Ebay and Amazon....Sinbad is nowhere to be found....

What gives? I think more need to be released. I am not paying $80 for a frickin model kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This was just discussed in detail on another thread.

Monoarch made relatively small runs of their kits to ensure they all sold, versus make a bazillion, and have half of them left in a warehouse and the rest on eBay for $1.99

Like a lot of kits these days, you should buy one when it is released. I had no trouble getting my kits when they were new. Sinbad came out 4-5 years ago and yeah he may be hard to find.

basically you snooze you loose.


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

These things happen when were in and out of the hobby. I was in on the discussion about this on the other recent thread, as I missed out entirely on Nosferatu and now find I need one more Ghost kit. Don't desspare! Supposedly the Ghost kit will be coming out in a glow version! Weather Monarch can justify some runs of other kits will be dependant on costs vs. sales analysis on their part. Keep a sharp eye out in the mean time, sometimes discontinued kits pop up in strange places like craft stores, etc. And occasionally things slip through ebay still. I nailed a Geometric Frankenstein with a cheap buy it now @ 30 minutes after it was posted a few months ago. As well as Monogram glow versions of the Wolfman and Frankenstein (to add to my Dracula and Mummy I have had for years). Not sure what I am going to do with the glow versions yet, but if the right painting idea strikes me, I have them! 

Rob


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Matthew, why didn't you buy them when they were released originally? You knew about them, as you were posting about them at the time. But like Rob said some of these might be re issued... hang in there  By the way John...I love this








Denis


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Sometimes waiting can be costly. I remember people saying "I will wait for that to go on clearance" with regards to some of Sideshow's products. But once Sideshow more or less made these things to order---there was little or no clearance. Secondary market on said items inflated accordingly.

Where collectibles are concerned----you can't always try to "cheap out". I can say this because I am a notorious cheapskate,lol. Plus---once soemthing has been out for a few years----you pretty much have two choices: secondary market and inflated prices---or skip it altogether.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Matthew Green said:


> I am not paying $80 for a frickin model kit.


 Looks like you're outta luck then. I know the feeling, but that's the way it goes. Short runs are short runs. That's his business model....


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

If the molds still exist (which they must) its a pretty safe bet that we will see these kits again at some time down the road. The question is when and if we will still be alive then...


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

I dont know why this seems solely directed at Monarch these days. Lots of threads griping about Monarch here as well as other horor forums. But do we all scream bloody murder about limited garage kit releases? There are garage kits that are literally available for about the amount of time it takes to inhale and exhale---and then **poof** they are gone. Then the secondary market takes over.


I would love to have a RetroResin M.O.M. Fly. I missed it when it was first released. I realize if I am lucky enough to find one---I am gonna have to pay what the secondary market requires. Or just do without. Being a little more positive, and approaching a topic in said manner will do more to prompt an individual or company to "re-visit" a product. Screaming,bemoaning, and being negative would make me just say "screw it, y'all"...and walk away.

I really wanted the Monster Scenes Limited Invisible Man and Bride of Dracula. I missed them when they were first released. But instead of folks clamoring for the heads of the creators and despising their business practices---I noticed people rallied behind the desire to get them re-released. Then they actually saw re-release as Sceners. With improved bases to boot.

If the world's largest toy company won't even go forward into production with lines unless enough people pre-order or pre-pay for said line, how can we expect "mom and pop" producers to take such gambles?

Mattel recently cancelled DC Universe comic characters line~~ because they couldn't get enough people to commit to buying and paying in adavance to make it cost effective. Monarch Models, or a small garage kit group, are not Mattel. If they release Gorgo and there's just enough to go around and none to sit on the sheleves----*then at least we got it*. Plus they didnt have to *go out of business because they overproduced a bunch of stock that people stated they were going to buy---and then didn't.* Which is a preferable business model: Make a run of kits that sell out, make a slight profit, and then the profits go into producing a new kit----or just make a zillion Nosferatu kits because you over-estimated fan interest and it be the sole kit you produce before folding up shop?

*My advice: when Gorgo is released: pony up the dough while its at retail. *


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

The way China is going right now, especially new tools are going to cost a lot of money to manufacture. 80 dollars is not such a bad deal or will be more the norm down the road. If you want a kit that bad buy it when you see it, or pay a premium later. It's your choice. 


SPREAD THE WORD! :thumbsup:

Please everybody check out www.kickstarter.com September 14th (Jersey Fest) and get your pledge in for the Roman Gladiators we need your support. It's up to you guys if these kits get produced. Demand means production. I don't think any manufacturer in the world would even consider making these two classic kits. This is the only way to really gauge if there is any real interest worldwide for these kits. It's basically like reserving a preorder FOR 1,2 or 3. LOL


www.Atlantis-models.com


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I want the Gladiators as separate kits. I always liked the base for "Spartacus".


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

MEGA1 said:


> The way China is going right now, especially new tools are going to cost a lot of money to manufacture. 80 dollars is not such a bad deal or will be more the norm down the road. If you want a kit that bad buy it when you see it, or pay a premium later. It's your choice.
> 
> 
> SPREAD THE WORD! :thumbsup:
> ...


When $80 becomes the norm for plastic kits....I am going to become extremely picky. Everything keeps goign up in this world except wages. Bad!!!!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

apls said:


> I want the Gladiators as separate kits. I always liked the base for "Spartacus".


Are there any pics available anywhere showing what this single base looks like?


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Well if ANYONE would consider bringing those two kits back, I'd guess it WOULD be the guys who retooled the classic American Bison.
Good luck! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

MEGA1 said:


> Please everybody check out www.kickstarter.com September 14th (Jersey Fest) and get your pledge in for the Roman Gladiators we need your support. It's up to you guys if these kits get produced. Demand means production.


I checked out Kickstarter, but saw nothing. Will this project not be available on Kickstarter _until_ September 14th (or after)?


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Demand does NOT always mean production (getting back to the original subject of this thread). 
Tom


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Most of the kits I have bought because I thought were gonna be rare have actually decreased in price

Kits like the aforementioned Monarchs I thought ehhh, I'll wait and get them cheaper later on!

Good thing I don't play the Market.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

MEGA1 said:


> ....Please everybody check out www.kickstarter.com September 14th (Jersey Fest) and get your pledge in for the Roman Gladiators we need your support.


I just checked it out too, nothing. I think we need to go to the website on 9/14 and pledge.

~RK~


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Double Post

~RK~


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

The Kickstarter for the Gladiators will start on *September 14th and End on October 14th*. The new base will measure 14 inches long by 5 inches wide. It will have room for both gladiators and accessories that come from the Spartacus version. The new base will resemble the original bases as one unit. Wait for the Kickstarter video it will be in there.


If we meet our goal production starts. We have done the math, if we get about 1000 people to by 1 kit demand has been met and production will start. Do you think there are 1000 of us out there? Hopefully 500 people by 2. We also have 24 x36 poster of the artwork and some other neat stuff. If we do not meet our goal I will not take it personal, I would feel relived that we did not go in it alone and hope they sell like we did with Blackbeard which *did not sell well enough to justify it's HUGE cost to produce. *The cost of Blackbeard can never be recouped. We were able to absorb it but never again. Lesson learned the hard way. I'm glad we made it, I love it I just wish about 2500 more people did. LOLOh Well.


We'll move on to the next project. 

*We want to produce the Gladiator kits the way Aurora originally intended. This is the spirit of the entire campaign*. 

You want a Spartacus keep an eye on eBay I picked one up for $110 not to bad.

You want more classic figure kits. Make a pledge it will go a long way beyond the Gladiators.

We are a small niche out there, but we can be loud and will be heard.


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, I definately hope you get enough folks to buy Gladiator kits. Personally, I have little interest in the subject matter. However, I will be one of your late comers for the Blackbeard kit, as I intend to order one soon. Classic Monsters and to a lesser degree,Pirates I like. But that pretty much sums up my build interests. Moebius has provided some great subject matter in my area and has been the recipient of most of my spending budget for new models, followed by COPP for resin pieces and conversions for same. I hope you do well enough with the figure kits you are undertaking that it would justify your looking into the possible production of classic movie monsters, the market from the outside looking in seems to favor those subjects, but as a producer you have to build what will sell. That being said, does anyone know if Moebius has lost money on their classic movie monster models?

Rob


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Gladiators is an interesting subject that might attract a good amount of modelers.Would this be the same kits that Aurora produced,or an improved version.A slightly more muscular figure for example.As well as an improved action pose.Hopefully with extra helmets,weapons,etc.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

These will based on the Aurora Originals. The figures are quite fit no need to beef them up. We could do some extra accessories.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Anton Phibes said:


> I would love to have a RetroResin M.O.M. Fly. I missed it when it was first released.


Check this out... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Retro-Resin...17160459?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item2a31626d0b=
Mcdee


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

mcdougall said:


> Check this out... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Retro-Resin...17160459?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item2a31626d0b=
> Mcdee


Shhhhhhhhhh~~~! Now I wont have a chance,lol. Here's another pic that surfaced (get it---surfaced) Of Gorgo that I think is "new" like the revised artwork. So---apparently there is still work going on with it. The wizrads at Monarch live!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for posting the new artwork and build up Anton! It is a new build up the only other one I've seen was done in a different color scheme. I missed getting the MOTM Fly kit back in the day but I did get the MOTM Mummy kit.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

All I care about is Gorgo.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

jbond said:


> All I care about is Gorgo.


You dont even care about groceries and shelter? Dang it man---you are a seriously dedicated fan!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::tongue:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Anton Phibes said:


>


I've been waiting for this kit FOREVER! :drunk: I want this kit really bad, but I do care about other things like my wife, kids, MY HARLEY, and my other kits.

BUT I WANT THIS KIT! :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Well I put my wife and kids on the swap and sell board for a Gorgo first release. Does that make me bad?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Jimmy B said:


> Well I put my wife and kids on the swap and sell board for a Gorgo first release. Does that make me bad?


No...no it doesn't...
Mcdee


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I just preordered Gorgo from Entertainment Earth, due early 2014. Fingers crossed...


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Scott sent a solicitation email this week to his distributors, so I expect to see ALOT of preorder offers appearing shortly. Jeff, it is DEFINITELY safer to cross your fingers than to hold your breath...
Tom


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like MIM has the Moon Suit up for Pre-order also...
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...suit-mk-i-moon-suit-model-kit-monarch-p-18711
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It would be a miracle that the Moon Suit would be shipping at that date.From what was said before,the issue date was yet to be known.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I read at the Clubhouse that Scott relayed this info... since the Moon Suit is computer file based, requiring no human sculptor, that it was "bumped up" in the schedule and should be produced at the same time as Gorgo.
I'm really looking forward to the Moon Suit, and of course Gorgo :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> I read at the Clubhouse that Scott relayed this info... since the Moon Suit is computer file based, requiring no human sculptor, that it was "bumped up" in the schedule and should be produced at the same time as Gorgo.
> I'm really looking forward to the Moon Suit, and of course Gorgo :thumbsup:
> Denis


Interesting - I didn't even know that was possible. 
Also it's good to be hearing signs of life from Monarch even though it is only solicitation email


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Monsters in Motion has a history of offering subjects that are very very far from their release dates (nothing against them; they've been around a long time and are a reliable vendor). I just wouldn't use them as an indication that a release is imminent.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Scott stated he was done with all the upheaval with his career and such and was moving forward with production on these kits in his last correspondence. He even stated he was going to get a new artist since the other fella seems to have vanished. New box artwork and renewed pre-orders among his distributors would be an indicator he is doing as he stated.

Some folks apparently have forgotten how long it took to get Nosferatu, Ghost, and Sinbad. But the man eventually delivered. GORGO IS COMING. But, once its here----do yourself a favor and buy as many as you want. That way the next thread about Monarch wont be "Dang it---I missed Gorgo.":thumbsup:


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

I know that I waited for a loooong time to get my preordered Ghost kit. And completely missed Nosferatu at the time because of my own personal in and out times in the hobby.( I did just recently score a Nosferatu!) Be that as it may it is not Monarchs fault. The guy does what he can when he can and if someones in the right place at the right time they can get the models offered. Its nice to know that a modeling subject may be coming, but truthfully, there are still alot of other models available and ideas to kit bash that precludes anybody needing to get hung up on waiting for a specific kit to get released. I am not interested in Gorgo myself, but will probably get one for my youngest boy if / when it appears for sale. I guess what I am saying is that IF Monarch gets some more kits to the modeling community, that is all well and great. But if they do not, we are modelers and can or should be able to find or create subject matter that is of intrest to ourselves. If we get some stuff from Monarch.....Great! If not, there is no use in moping over it. ( I do have a kitbash idea for a Moonsuit, but I will not despair if it never happens)

Rob


----------

